# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني > قسم أغاني ال Djz & Remixes >  Fergie - Big Girls Don't Cry Remix

## DJ Saleemo

مرحبا 

بقدملكم ريمكس أغنية

Big Girls Don't Cry

للمغنية 

Fergie

مع ريمكس للمغني 

Sean Kingston

من إعدادي

انشالله يعجبكم !!

للتحميل إضغط هنا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

رائع رائع جدا يا مان 

اشكرك

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]عفوااا ،، وكل يوم في زي هيك واكتر

بس ضللوا زوروا قسمي  :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]عندي من زمان

ههههههههه

لما أخذتها منك[/align]

----------


## DJ Saleemo

[align=center]ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اه متذكر 

كنت لسى عاملة جديد وبعتلك ياه عالبلوتوث

 :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------

